# Las Vegas



## z28plus (Oct 4, 2021)

Need something close to the strip November 14th-18th. Let me know what ya have. Can even be around those dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auntiepen (Oct 5, 2021)

I have enough


z28plus said:


> Need something close to the strip November 14th-18th. Let me know what ya have. Can even be around those dates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i can get you at either Wyndham grand desert from 15-19 or Wyndham Tropicana 14-18. PM me if you are interested


----------



## Wgk101 (Oct 5, 2021)

I have all of the Hilton timeshares available 

Pm me if interested


----------



## travel maniac (Oct 22, 2021)

See my posting in last minute rentals and pm if interested









						The Carriage House, Las Vegas  Nov 12-19  Studio  $700/week
					

A studio unit at Carriage House in Vegas.  Check-in Fri Nov 12 Check-out Fri Nov 19  $700/week  Convenient to the strip, good ratings on TUG and TripAdvisor. No additional resort fees.  https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/Resorts/The-Carriage-House




					tugbbs.com


----------

